# Frosty Paws recipe.



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife found this on Pintrest, figured I'd share.

I'm not sure if everyone has heard of 

Frosty Paws

But she found a recipe for it, Granger loves it.

Nutrition stuff

The actual recipe


Granger Approved!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for that!! I will be making some to put in Napoleons Kong...bet he loves it (he loves all food)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks. That's great. I have heard of frosty paws but didn't know what they were.


----------



## Womn2Blame (Jan 8, 2012)

Nugget loves Frosty Paws! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

You can use any fruits that are safe for dog's consumption, like blueberries etc. I usually do them with bananas though especially if I have the over ripe ones. Sometimes I would just scoop the plain yogurt into the ice cube trays and freeze them as is.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

That's the recipe I use - and since we never have real bananas here, I buy the baby food and then save the containers. You can fill them with the frosty paw stuff and freeze em and stack em!

Max is quite fond of them, gets one a week.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been using this recipe to make homemade Frosty Paws for several years now.

Sometimes I use fresh Blueberries or strawberries instead of bananas and PB.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

This is a great recipe that can be mixed and matched. I make them all of the time for my dogs. I don't use bananas because that is the one fruit that my dogs don't like. I have used peanut butter but that makes them too sticky so I use plain yogurt and canned pumpkin. I bought some special bone shaped ice cube trays to freeze in and then keep them in ziplock bags in the freezer. I love looking for new recipes and making all of my dogs treats.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Printed it. Thank you


----------

